# biggest MK3 intercooler?



## zsimp (Dec 1, 2005)

What is the biggest front mount you can run in a MK3? It doesnt look like theres a whole lot of room in there. I was thinking of moving the oil cooler behind the radiator and possibly getting rid of a/c, but I dont know how much that will help. Has anyone modified the bumper support to run a bigger front mount? I want to run 20-25 psi on the track and 15-20 daily. I'd rather not have to pull the bumper off just to figure out how big I can go, and I'm not afraid to cut a little bit to get it to go.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: biggest MK3 intercooler? (zsimp)*

You can actually Modify the rad. support and push the rad. back some to fit a large IC in there.
And yes, most people do modify their bumper supports to fit a HUGE IC. There was someone who pushed back the rad. and fit a pretty good size IC behind the bumper support with a VR-T

This core is 20x8x3


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: biggest MK3 intercooler? (GTijoejoe)*

Depends on how much cutting you want to do,........








Still fits behind the Zender front bumper,.....


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: biggest MK3 intercooler? (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_Depends on how much cutting you want to do,........








Still fits behind the Zender front bumper,..... 

GEEZE!!!! Makes my VRT intercooler look tiny


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

Something is going to have to be seriously pushed back for that thick fu!er to fit


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*

Still have to fit the euro lip but this fits pretty nicely. 
















Could be raised a little with more cutting of the bumper support. I like it right wheree it is. Plenty of air even with the lip on.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

4inch is gonna be a real PITA! i hope u dont have A\C..that core is gonna be sticking out of the bumper hard core...


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

i think mine is 10 inches tall, 3 inches thick, and 27 inches long


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_4inch is gonna be a real PITA! i hope u dont have A\C..that core is gonna be sticking out of the bumper hard core...

I'm keeping AC.
I've been playing around with Ideas about radiator and condenser choices.
I was thinking about picking up a Honda radiator and condenser and using that. Or going to a smaller condenser that doesn't cover the whole radiator, only like the top portion which would actually give me my 4 inches that i need.
I'll probably end up pushing the radiator back with some brackets and getting a thermostated flexalite thin fan.
Its gonna fit, don't worry. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

Why do you insist on a 4" core especially when you have to re-arrange the complete front end of the car? Is there an advantage over thicker VS wider/longer cores? Nobody.... NOBODY has used a 4" inch core that I've seen.


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: biggest MK3 intercooler? (mikebobelak)*

I'm not sure I understand having such a tall intercooler, if only a little bit is going to actually be recieving air... ie, most of it being behind the bumper cover...


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: biggest MK3 intercooler? (ExtremeVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExtremeVR6* »_I'm not sure I understand having such a tall intercooler, if only a little bit is going to actually be recieving air... ie, most of it being behind the bumper cover... 

It's obviously more advantageous to have air going through any time of intercooling vs limited or no intercooling at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: biggest MK3 intercooler? (HOTSKILLET98)*


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: biggest MK3 intercooler? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









insert 
:homerdrool:


----------



## blkmkIII (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: biggest MK3 intercooler? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









SPECS ON THIS IC???? so run no rebar and weld some tabs.and wala???and pics witha bumper????


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: biggest MK3 intercooler? (zsimp)*

Here's the one that comes w/ the kinetics stage two for reference...


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_Why do you insist on a 4" core especially when you have to re-arrange the complete front end of the car? Is there an advantage over thicker VS wider/longer cores? Nobody.... NOBODY has used a 4" inch core that I've seen.

well, for one I got the core on a deal I couldn't pass up. second, I read alot.
http://forums.evans-tuning.com/viewtopic.php?t=115
and third I like messing with my car as much as possible. Air tools and welders are great. lol


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_
well, for one I got the core on a deal I couldn't pass up. second, I read alot.
http://forums.evans-tuning.com/viewtopic.php?t=115


In your reference it says "...having a super thick intercooler (greater than 3") does not work well. An increase in length of the intercooler should be desired instead of increasing the thickness, allowing the maximum possible airflow to reach the core."


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: biggest MK3 intercooler? (blkmkIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkmkIII* »_
SPECS ON THIS IC???? so run no rebar and weld some tabs.and wala???and pics witha bumper????

I'm not sure of the specs, it's a customer I/C. The rebar is there just a little cutting here and there








No pics with the bumper yet, it's not an oem bumper.
Castro


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: biggest MK3 intercooler? (maxslug)*

What size is the kinetics core?


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (TheVolksracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheVolksracer* »_ 
i think mine is 10 inches tall, 3 inches thick, and 27 inches long 


Do you have a good source for that size FMIC I can use?


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

mine is 31" long 8' tall and 3.5 thick


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

I have a bar&plate core that measures 23x7x3,total length with end tanks is 28.5".


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

wheres that MK3 with the aftermarket STI intercooler on it? that things is a moster. IIRC it was running a gt4088. 
Cushumpeng yours is in a Rado playa!


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

THis the one your talking about??? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2600076








I go to school with the previous owner of this car. The car is a beast!!!


----------



## cushumpeng (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

wheres that MK3 with the aftermarket STI intercooler on it? that things is a moster. IIRC it was running a gt4088. 
_____________________________________________________________________
Oops my bad sometimes when i hear turbo i get all excited,and i don't even think


----------

